# 41



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job. Sometimes I think they only eat when they know there's chance you'll get wet.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice cat I'm looking to catch something like out of the ohio river.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Beautiful fish. Well done sir. 

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't know what is more impressive, the fish or the stache! Congrats on the hog Robby!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

hillbillybelownewphilly said:


> I don't know what is more impressive, the fish or the stache! Congrats on the hog Robby!


2nd that, I almost typed the exact same thing.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

So now your disguising yourself as a catfish? That is a nice fish, but your whiskers > his.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice Fish I am Envious even nicer Knowing its still around


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Released 2 more last night.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Impressive fish and very impressive mustache!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

When my mustache grows up I want it to look as good as Catfish Ed's


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice Robby


----------

